# How to Add Pictures to Posts



## Katnapper

Having trouble with, or uncertain how to post pictures or photos in your posts?



Hopefully this will help!



You may add pictures via two different methods.

*Method #1*

In the first method, you add pictures directly from the files in your computer. This may be quicker and easier in the short run. But the individual file size of pictures you upload is limited, so you may have to resize your photos to use this method if your pictures are large. You are also limited to a finite amount of storage space to hold the combined total of pictures you upload via this method. So sooner or later (usually sooner!) you will either have to remove previously uploaded pictures to make room for new ones... or use Method # 2.






*Method #2*

For the second method, you must have a copy of your picture uploaded to, and stored on, a site like Photobucket. There are several similar file hosting sites which allow you to upload and store pictures for free after creating a basic account (also free). Once you have your Photobucket (example I will be using) account set up and your picture/s uploaded into it, then you can easily use the "Direct Link" URL associated with each photo to upload it right into your posts here.

The disadvantage of this method is that it is not quite as quick as using Method #1. But it is only slightly more complicated, and with just a couple of extra steps you can post almost unlimited numbers of pictures without having to worry about resizing, file size limits, or storage limits imposed by the MantidForum servers. It's really not difficult at all, and I highly recommend this method if you plan on posting more than just a couple of pictures on the forum in the future.



Here's how to do it!
















*Note: For an even easier way to do this method, you can _instead _*just copy/paste the IMG Code directly into the box* where you type the body of your post or message!


----------



## Rick

Nice write up. On many sites you cannot upload directly from your computer.


----------



## bassist

On method #2 you could just copy the img code.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> Nice write up. On many sites you cannot upload directly from your computer.


Thank you, Rick!  



bassist said:


> On method #2 you could just copy the img code.


Yes, that is what Method #2 explains how to do.  

Edit: I think I realize now what you are saying. You can just copy/paste the picture's URL into the post, yes. But then it would not insert the picture into your post, but it would insert a *link* to the picture. People could then click on the link to view it.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow this was very helpfull i think ill try method #2 later tonight.  

Thank you for creating it.


----------



## bassist

Katnapper said:


> Yes, that is what Method #2 explains how to do.  Edit: I think I realize now what you are saying. You can just copy/paste the picture's URL into the post, yes. But then it would not insert the picture into your post, but it would insert a *link* to the picture. People could then click on the link to view it.


Actually no what I'm saying is most sites give you the IMG code just copy that without even clicking the insert image button and it will work.

Using this as an example






all I did was copy the IMG code from photobucket it's just one less thing to do.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Yea, I lazy person


----------



## Katnapper

bassist said:


> Actually no what I'm saying is most sites give you the IMG code just copy that without even clicking the insert image button and it will work.all I did was copy the IMG code from photobucket it's just one less thing to do.


Hmmm.... I'll try this out myself! Let's see.... Copy IMG code from Photobucket, paste right into post.... and ....






Dagnabbit!! :angry: Those little whippersnappers think they know everything! &lt;_&lt; Well, I suppose you can teach an old Katnapper new tricks.  Thank you, Tommy... you've saved me time and steps from now on!   (Even I have to admit that little whippersnapper's pretty darn smart!  )


----------



## bassist

Lol if HTML was enabled I could embed music and videos in my posts.


----------



## Katnapper

bassist said:


> Lol if HTML was enabled I could embed music and videos in my posts.


Braggart!!!


----------



## kamakiri

Kat, very nice of you to do the tutorial!

This is what I do if I want to show a small picture with the link to the large size. ( I use flickr )

with spaces shown to interrupt code:

button above for "Insert Image":

just copy and paste link for...

[ i m g ] h t t p : / / farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/3287395543_074e9c9e2e.jpg [ / i m g ]

button above for "Insert Link":

enter link then add description...

[ u r l = h t t p : / / farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/3287395543_8bd9db0885_o.jpg]Click for Larger Picture [ / u r l ]

without the spaces:






Click for Larger Picture


----------



## PhilinYuma

Congratulations, Katt, on a really great tutorial (even if it did cause me Great Anxiety and Ruin My Life after 24 hours). If you incorporate the "extra bits" this would make a most useful sticky and obviate the need for Rick to keep passing out the URL and telling folks to use the Search Engine!  

There may be an odd side effect of using the IMG code as a means of transferring files. I tried a method using the SRC and Alt attributes (O.K., it was a Mad Moment) on the Export files in

Picasa, which is my default pix organizer, instead of using Method #1.

Something else came up, and I discarded the Forum Reply box (like this) and right after that, the Forum started to malfunction. Since Bassist and I use Firefox, and since we both used the attachment system yesterday and had MantidForum crash, I wonder if there is a connection. (Say it isn't so, Bassist!).

Anyway, after a few days and a bottle of Canadian Mist to steady my nerve, I shall try again. Maybe I'll keep IE7 as the browser for this machine for a while....


----------



## jameslongo

good tute katnapper. only prob is method 2. doesn't want to work for me :huh:


----------



## Rick

jameslongo said:


> good tute katnapper. only prob is method 2. doesn't want to work for me :huh:


It works. On photobucket.com the url already has the img tags on each side of the address so you don't need to click on the insert image button here at mantidforum. Just copy the url from the site and paste it here. Once you learn how to post pics you will feel silly at how easy it is.


----------



## tnienhaus

Kat that was a WONDERFUL tutorial! Extremely helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## Katnapper

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> Kat that was a WONDERFUL tutorial! Extremely helpful! Thanks!!


You're so very welcome... I'm glad it helped!


----------



## mantidian

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3644/345023...c3f710f.jpg?v=0

i dont understand kamakiri's explanation...


----------



## kamakiri

mantidian said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3644/345023...c3f710f.jpg?v=0i dont understand kamakiri's explanation...


You have the wrong link, and the wrong button. Use the 'insert picture' button to put IMG tags not URL tags.

I get the link from the 'view all sizes' page for that picture on flickr.

with spaces to interrupt code (and needed to take out the "v=0"):

[ i m g ]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3644/3450235588_dd2c3f710f.jpg[ / i m g ]


----------



## jameslongo

Hello Katnapper,

sorry for blemishing your poll. I just figured out how to do Method #2. Your explanation is quite easy to follow.

Now if you'll excuse me, there's a Purple-Wing running amok in my room  

James.


----------



## Katnapper

jameslongo said:


> Hello Katnapper,sorry for blemishing your poll. I just figured out how to do Method #2. Your explanation is quite easy to follow.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, there's a Purple-Wing running amok in my room
> 
> James.


LOL, James... don't worry about the poll.  I'm just glad you're sorted with posting pics now...  and hopefully sorted with your Purple-Wing too (the randy little bugger!  )! :lol:


----------



## jameslongo

Katnapper said:


> LOL, James... don't worry about the poll.  I'm just glad you're sorted with posting pics now...  and hopefully sorted with your Purple-Wing too (the randy little bugger!  )! :lol:


HAHAHA. Good call :lol:


----------



## sirius19850407

When I post some photos, it said

You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board.

Sorry,what this mean?


----------



## myles

deleted pic


----------



## myles

deleted pic


----------



## Termite48

Kat: Thanks, Kat, for the tutorial and as a matter of fact, I did have some trouble getting a picture to post this morning. I will have to give it an educated try tomorrow.

Rich


----------



## Termite48

Kat: Thanks for the tutorial, I am sure that I will be able to post pictures now.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper

HI and thanks for the turotial but it still does not work for me to embed images. Phil described how he does it from Picasa where my pics are uploaded but I only get a link that works if you click on it and no embedding.

Can anyone suggest why the same process does not embed pictures in the pages here for me?

I'm guessing it's something more fundamental but have no clue. All I know is that I finally have some pics to upload and it's super frustrating.

Thread here for anyone that can help. http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=20301

Cheers


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper

edit - sorted


----------



## meaganelise9

Picture question: How do I create a new gallery folder? Every time I try, it just says "you need to select a parent album" but there is nothing to select from the drop down menu. Foiled again.


----------



## lancaster1313

meaganelise9 said:


> Picture question: How do I create a new gallery folder? Every time I try, it just says "you need to select a parent album" but there is nothing to select from the drop down menu. Foiled again.


It says that I am not allowed to do a gallery, when I tried.


----------



## meaganelise9

Oh, I wonder if there are requirements to use that feature, like contributing monetarily.


----------



## dlemmings

Rick said:


> QUOTE (jameslongo @ Apr 28 2009, 08:04 AM)
> 
> good tute katnapper. only prob is method 2. doesn't want to work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works. On photobucket.com the url already has the img tags on each side of the address so you don't need to click on the insert image button here at mantidforum. Just copy the url from the site and paste it here. Once you learn how to post pics you will feel silly at how easy it is.


so like a newb like me could post this:

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/dlemm/100_0077.jpg


----------



## dlemmings

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/dlemm/100_0077.jpg


----------



## lunarstorm

mantiscurious said:


> http://i1089.photobu...mm/100_0077.jpg


Try this instead:




Code:


[img=http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/dlemm/100_0077.jpg]


----------



## dlemmings

so what did I do wrong?


----------



## dlemmings

oh i see...

in my albums on photobook i click the IMG code not the DIRECT LINK then paste here


----------



## lunarstorm

Exactly. And to explain the exact reason why your first try didn't work.

Your link wasn't the full URL, it included a "..." where it should have indicated a folder.

#1 is what you tried, #2 is what it needs to be:

1. http://i1089.photobu*...*mm/100_0077.jpg

2. "http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/dlemm/100_0077.jpg"


----------



## dlemmings

i saw that and went back to photobucket to see what i clicked wrong. when you hover your pointer over an image in you album a drop down box lets you choose :

email &amp; IM

Direct Link (my wrong choice above)

HTML code

or

IMG code (BINGO!!!)

at least for photo bucket


----------



## nicoledougherty




----------



## nicoledougherty

Oops I think I made the same mistake


----------



## nicoledougherty

My new Idolo!!


----------



## tlchams

How do I add a Macro shot as my icon? I have one of my Mantis that I want to use...here is what I have done:

I tried uploading the shot from my laptop, of course that would be way too easy - it was too big so it didn't work!

So I tried importing the photo link from Facebook, and it said "could not save the URL image specified".

So I tried using Photo Bucket, the direct link from it said it was still "too big", then the URL said it "could not connect with the server"(?) and the HTML link said "could not save the URL ...".

I know other people do this?! What's up?!

(I have Windows 8.1. and have tried both Chrome and IE9 to change pic)

Thanks!

Terry Lynne


----------



## O'Neal20

IMG_2188


----------



## O'Neal20

IMG_6046.jpeg


----------



## Digger

ONeal - the picture has to reside on an outside web server and you post the complete URL ( http://www.godaddy.com/jimmydoodad/images/mantid.jpg ) via the image button on these post windows.


----------



## Nikkinik




----------



## Cole 78

Imgur is better than Photobucket. Photobucket has that ugly water mark, but Imgur leaves the picture the way it was, no added markings. And Photbucket lowers image quality the slightest bit, but Imgur doesn’t affect the picture at all.


----------



## hysteresis

I have started using Dropbox. I just change part of the link at the end:

Where the link ends in "?dl=0", replace it with "?raw=1".

That way it renders in my posts.


----------



## Iowakicksass

I didn’t read all the responses to this topic, but I have a smartphone and it looks as if methods 1&amp;2 are both for posting links to a third party’s image. Is there any way to upload an actual picture from my iPhone without third party sites?


----------



## hysteresis

Iowakicksass said:


> I didn’t read all the responses to this topic, but I have a smartphone and it looks as if methods 1&amp;2 are both for posting links to a third party’s image. Is there any way to upload an actual picture from my iPhone without third party sites?


click on CHOOSE FILES. Does that invoke a photo selection dialogue?


----------



## Iowakicksass

That worked! Yes! Thank you for the help!


----------



## Greybeard

Is this _Stagmomantis wheeleri_? GREAT TUTORIAL-THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Greybeard

*Wild Choeradodis sp., Male, Southern Costa Rica, December 2018*


----------



## Kris Anderson

Greybeard said:


> View attachment 20637
> 
> Is this _Stagmomantis wheeleri_? GREAT TUTORIAL-THANK YOU!!!


Negative. This is Stagmomantis limbata, male. 

“Praying Mantises of the United States and Canada”


https://www.researchgate.net/project/Praying-Mantises-of-the-United-States-and-Canada


----------



## Greybeard

Thank you for the identification and reference!


----------

